
Things We Learned From 2010′s Tech Failures - kingsidharth
http://www.pcmech.com/article/7-things-we-learned-from-2010s-tech-failures/
======
10smom
I disagree with point one:

    
    
      *Email has no place in social media* 

_People prefer to keep social media messages and email messages separate, and
moreover do not want the two mixed together in some weird tech soup._

I have a active community website that has areas that are not auto subscribe
for email notification, and some areas that are email auto subscribe. The
areas that are auto subscribe are what draws in the traffic to the site to
remind them the site exist and are the ones actively posting. Most seem to
prefer this and many time are not even aware of the others areas of the site.
I am working to fix this awareness

